# Japanese Cars Meeting 2011 (Italy)



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello guys, I show you some pictures of the event devoted to Japanese cars in Italy. Unfortunately, article is in Italian but you can still enjoy the photos. Some members were present with the GTR.

Here is the blog where you can find all the pictures.

Japanese Cars Meeting 2011


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

that red 34 is the tits, just dont like the wheel color.


----------



## TheMinel (Jun 12, 2011)

nice pics, aiming to add another Skyline to the Italian collection very soon... 

PMd you


----------

